
Paul Allen expedition finds USS Indianapolis wreckage - rmason
http://www.cnn.com/2017/08/19/us/uss-indianapolis-wreckage-found/index.html
======
frik
It seems Paul Allen is the real-life Dirk Pitt (from the famous Clive Cussler
book series)
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dirk_Pitt](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dirk_Pitt)

There is even a Hollywood movie about one of the books:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sahara_(2005_film)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sahara_\(2005_film\))

